# little help for the wife please.



## Vegeta (Oct 26, 2009)

my wife is after a little info if poss please.

she is a few st overweight and is dieting and doin moderate exercise 3 days a week but recently she has hit a bit of a wall in the weight loss department and thinks a form of steroid may help( think she been watchin me too long lol). my first thought was t3 or clen but my knowlege is limited and am unsure of the safety of it, the doses, period to run for ect.

any info on these or any better ideas would be great.

thanks.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

She still has a fair few stone excess fat on her mate?

T3 and clen are not the answer, thats an easy way out! what is she going to do when she gets aboit closer to her goal but the body is totally immune to the clen and reliant on the t3, so when she stops.. bam! she'll be a fatty again

moderate exercise 3x a week is not a great deal.. no one has an excuse not to get up 45 mins early every day and go for a fast walk, watch the fat drop off


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for the info. i had said its a little extreme and not nessesary i like her the way she is but as i get bigger and leaner i think she feels pressured to lose it faster. as for the increase in training its very hard for her as we have kids and i work an train so time an issue. its just makes it more satisfying when she gets there. keep u posted. thanks again.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Firstly, clen and t3 ain't 'steroids'.

Secondly, lots of females who COMPETE have kids, jobs and other commitments....same with lots of males too.If you want it bad enough you will find a way to do it. How old are these kids? (if you don't mind me asking) How much does she still have to lose? Why is she loosing the weight? Is it just to be slimmer? shaplier? to fit into a favourite dress? to step on stage? The OBVIOUS answer is *DIET* I watched my fat 18st hubby diet down to stage ready condition, through hard work, cardio and diet.....popping pills to loose weight will only be a temporary solution, as soon as wifey stops taking them/excersizing/eating PROPERLY....she will balloon up again, thus ending up in the same position plus the added frustration. If she puts the work in to lose the weight and then follows MAINTENANCE of that physique then she will be happy and able to KEEP IT IN CHECK


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Firstly, clen and t3 ain't 'steroids'.
> 
> Secondly, lots of females who COMPETE have kids, jobs and other commitments....same with lots of males too.If you want it bad enough you will find a way to do it. How old are these kids? (if you don't mind me asking) How much does she still have to lose? Why is she loosing the weight? Is it just to be slimmer? shaplier? to fit into a favourite dress? to step on stage? The OBVIOUS answer is *DIET* I watched my fat 18st hubby diet down to stage ready condition, through hard work, cardio and diet.....popping pills to loose weight will only be a temporary solution, as soon as wifey stops taking them/excersizing/eating PROPERLY....she will balloon up again, thus ending up in the same position plus the added frustration. If she puts the work in to lose the weight and then follows MAINTENANCE of that physique then she will be happy and able to KEEP IT IN CHECK


great post, lets just hope the advice is listened to as in these situations people will still think taking the clen/t3 is the easy route.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Why does anybody turn to a wonder pill, supplement ' steroid ' or whatever, This country is full of lazy half ****d wannabe posers.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

in no way was that directed at op's wife as i do not know her, just stating opinion


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

why dont you take off a night from the gym and let her do an extra workout?

i guess thats a rhetorical question.....lol


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

opqr867 said:


> 中国的人民经不起[URL="http://space.cn6154.com/?的教育


what the hell -- take your spam elswhere mate:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------

